# High Gluten flour



## LadyCook61 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was reading something about making pizza taste like the parlor pizza , and it mentions high gluten flour as one of the keys of good crusts.  Has anyone tried this?  This flour is higher priced than regular flour so I wondered if it was really worth it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 9, 2008)

A mix of all purpose and cake flour work really well.

The kneading of the dough will develop gluten. The longer it is worked, the more chewy(in bad cases rubbery) it will get.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2008)

AP and cake flour mixed is a lower gluten flour, as cake flour is generally the lowest gluten flour you can buy at the market.

High gluten flour would be bread flour.  Or you can add gluten to AP flour.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 9, 2008)

Gluten/High-Gluten flour is processed to remove most of the starch which thus increases the percentage of gluten - but it really can not be used alone without blending with a softer (lower gluten) flour because a dough made from straight gluten flour is not elastic. 

Bread flour is high in gluten - and should work fine. It's gluten content is similar to the Italian Tipo 00 flour for pizza (about 12%). 

AP (All Purpose) is a blend of hard and soft wheats (high and low gluten) flours. The gluten content in AP flour is generally higher in the Northeastern US states and lower in the Southern states and on the west coast. This is most noticeable in "regionally" milled flours - but can also show up in "national" brands as well.

The softest (lowest gluten) flours are pastry and cake flours - where gluten will toughen the product.

I hope this helps some ...


----------

